# Maxima Same as Infiniti?



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

Is the Maxima mechanically the same as the Infiniti?
My fiancee has a 2000 I 30. I need to ask some questions about the alternator and water pump.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Same engine and chassis...so yeah, ask away.


----------



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

She has 165K miles on the car. She has the original water pump and alternator.
Would it be a good idea to go ahead and replace the water pump and alternator, to keep her from getting stranded on the interstate?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd hate to tell you that those 2 items don't go out much but I'm not sure and I'd hate to be the one that gave you wrong advice and she gets stranded.

I suppose if you are that worried about it then go ahead and change it.

Personally, I wouldn't change mine but then again I don't live far from anything being here in Dallas. If she travels extensively and you are that worried then go ahead. I just don't feel the need to do so.


----------

